# Mrs.V. "The Building"



## Mrs.V. (Sep 12, 2011)

*Starting this journal on July 18, 2011 so all can see success and failure so you know why I am where I am now...*

*July 18, 2011
Workout A
100%

Warm Up...*

Squat........85x5, 105x5
Dead.........95x5, 135x5
Bench...65x5, 75x7, 85x5

*3 Sets of Each...
*
Squat..........120x3
Dead...........150x3
Bench...........95x3
P Row..........120x3
Chin...........-50x3
Thruster........70x3
Curls...........45x3
Skull Crusher...45x3


----------



## Mrs.V. (Sep 12, 2011)

*July 24, 2011


Cardio...*

I walked for about 1.5 hours...Don't know how far though...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Sep 12, 2011)

*July 26, 2011
Workout B
60%


Warm up...5x5
*Squat...55x5, 65x5
Bench...45x5, 55x5


*3 Sets Of...*
Squat......75x10
Dead......105x10
Bench......60x10
P Row......75x10
Thruster...55x10


*5 x 5...*
Curls........55x5
Crushers.....55x5


----------



## Mrs.V. (Sep 12, 2011)

*July 28, 2011
Workout C
80%

Warm Up...*
Squat.....................85x5, 95x5
Bench.....................55x5, 65x5
Front Squat to Thruster...45x5, 55x5

*5x5...*
Squat..............................100x5
Bench...............................75x5
Front Squat to Thruster.............60x5
Chin.....................Assisted BW 5x5

Today was an AWESOME day in the Dungeon...Got a tad bit "ballsy" and got my new PR on Deadlift since I am doing it for this contest...Old PR was 165 lbs...

New PR on Deadlift...
165 x 1
185 x 1
205 x 1


----------



## Mrs.V. (Sep 12, 2011)

*July 30, 2011
Workout A
100%

Warm Up...*
Squat........95x5,115x5
P Row........95x5,115x5
Calf Raise...95x5,115x5
Bench.........80x5,90x5

*4 Rounds of 5x5...*
Squat...125x5
P Row...125x5


*1 Round of 3*
Squat...125x3
P Row...125x3


*5 x 5...*
Bench...100x5

*5x10...*
Calf Raise...5 x 10

Ok, this workout was NOT funny...Yeah, as you can see its ALL OVER the place...I am WEAK AS FUCK... 

I just could NOT get it together...Form on Squats was BAD, Pendlay Rows SUCKED ASS on form even in my warm up...I have NO CLUE WTF is WRONG WITH ME... 

Now, on the other hand, my bench went up without ANY issues PERIOD....V. FINALLY got it through my head HOW to do this and it was AWESOME...

I am VERY upset about this workout...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Sep 12, 2011)

*August 1, 2011
Workout B
60%

Warm Up...*
Squat....55x5, 65x5
Bench....50x5, 55x5
Dead...125x5, 140x5

*5 Rounds of 5...*
Squat...75x5
Bench...60x5
Dead...155x5


Was a good workout, no bumps in the road...All good...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Sep 12, 2011)

*August 3, 2011
Workout C
80%

Warm Up...*
Squat.....................85x5, 95x5
Bench.....................60x5, 70x5
Front Squat to Thruster...55x5, 60x5

*5 Rounds Of...*
Squat...................105x5
Bench....................80x5
Front Squat & Thruster...65x5


Tested Lat pulls...30x5, 40x5, 50x5, 60x5...

Stalled at 70x5...This is sad considering I hit the wall a year ago at 120 lb pulls...Oh well, haven't done them in a year, WTF should I expect, right?!?!


----------



## Mrs.V. (Sep 12, 2011)

*August 5, 2011
Workout A
100%

Warm Up...*
Squat........110x5, 120x5
Bench..........85x5, 95x5
P Row........110x5, 120x5
Calf Raise...110x5, 120x5

*5 Rounds of...*
Squat........130x5
P Row........130x5
Calf Raise...130x5

*Set...*
Bench...105x5

Well I am VERY happy with this workout...105lb Bench was my wall last go around before my reset and 105lbs went up without fail today and strong at the end of my 5th set...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Sep 12, 2011)

*August 6, 2011

Cardio...*

Recumbent Bike...1 hour and broken foot swollen all to shit..


----------



## Mrs.V. (Sep 12, 2011)

*August 7, 2011
Workout B
60%

Warm Up...*
Squat....60x5, 70x5
Bench....55x5, 60x5
Dead...120x5, 140x5


*5 Sets Of...*
Squat...........80x5
Bench...........65x5
Dead...........160x5
Curls...........55x5
Skull Crusher...55x5

Didn't us the Neck pad for the first time ever doing my squats...I figured its a light day, I might as well try it...Didn't hurt at all, but I do see where it probably will when I am on 100% days...Oh well, guess I am gonna have to take my own advice ( signature )..."If ya can't lift with the big boys", etc...Lol...Grrr...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Sep 12, 2011)

Shit...Client needs pictures taken in the Dungeon...

Be back to finish my journal...


----------



## jagbender (Sep 12, 2011)

Just read your intro. 

Welcome to IM and what a trip life a has been for you. 

Amazing transformation.  I too have been in a lifetime battle with weight.  

Will be checking in on your  journals 

Jag


----------



## Mrs.V. (Sep 12, 2011)

*August 12, 2011
Workout A
100%

Warm Up...5x5...*
Squat........95x5, 115x5
Bench........90x5, 100x5
Calf Raise...95x5, 115x5
P Row........80x5, 110x5

*3x3...*
Squat........135x3
Calf Raise...135x3
P Row........135x3

*5x4.9... * 
Bench...110x4.9

YEAH 24 REPS...Missed my 5x5 by ONE FUCKING REP......I am SO mad, I could bite a bullet in half...WHO THE HELL DOES 24 REPS?!?! Oh wait, apparently I DO... 

So, YAY ME, next 100% workout day is a 3x3...I am SOOO weak...WTF?!?! The harder I try the more backwards I seem to go...Even though my wall last go around on my bench was 105 lbs, last week it went up like it was an empty bar...I REALLY thought this week's 110 lbs were ALL gonna go up...Guess its true, just when a person thinks they are doing good, they get slapped in the face with reality...Back ye must go and start AGAIN...That's ok...At least I know next week the weight will go up for a 3x3, right?!?!


----------



## Mrs.V. (Sep 12, 2011)

*August 17, 2011
Workout B
60%

Warm Up...*
Dead...100x5, 130x5

*5x5...*
Squat...80x5
Bench...65x5
Dead...165x5

Curl...60x5x1, FAILURE ON 2ND SET
Skull Crusher...60x5x1, Stopped at the 2nd set to save the elbow that failed my curls...

Going to do a recovery 3x3 for a while to gain the strength back up...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Sep 12, 2011)

*August 20, 2011
Workout C
80%

Warm Up...*
Squat...85x3, 95x3
Bench...65x3, 75x3
Lat Pulls...50x5x3

*3x3...*
Squat............105x3
Bench.............85x3
Lat Pulls.........70x3
Front Squat OHP...65x3

Fastest damn workout in a LONG time...Joints are KILLING ME though...GOTTA recover however...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Sep 12, 2011)

*August 23, 2011
Workout A 
100%

Warm Up...*
Squat........85x5, 110x5
Bench.........75x5, 95x5
P Row........85x5, 110x5
Calf Raise...85x5, 100x5

*3 x 3...*
Squat...140x3
Bench...115x4...115xF (2)...115x1, 115x1, 115x1, 115x1, 115x1
P Row...140x3

*5 x 5...*
Calf Raise...140x5

*30 Minute rest running with kids...*
Bench...110x3x3

Guess I don't even have to put the MAD face on here for y'all to know how I feel about THIS FUCKING workout...But I'm gonna... 

As you see, I struggled with my 115 Bench...Wound up doing singles because I absolutely REFUSED to let the 115 win...I think I tied with the 115 and will take it back a notch to 110 lb Bench...I miscalculated it anyway...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Sep 12, 2011)

*August 25, 2011
Workout B
60%

Warm Up...*
Dead...110x3x3, 140x3x3

*3 x 3...*
Squat...........85x3
Bench...........70x3
Dead...........170x3
Curls...........55x3
Skull Crusher...55x3

*Bag Training...*

1 hour training on the bag...TRYING to learn how to fight, JUST IN CASE...I whipped that bags ass too...Cept I busted my wrist up while beating the shit out of said bag... 

Doesn't matter how bad it hurts...I will work through it...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Sep 12, 2011)

*August 26, 2011...Happy Birthday To Me...
*
Trained clients most of the day...

Worked with the bag after the last client left for 15 minutes...Wanted to get 30 minutes in, but wrist isn't gonna allow it...Gotta let the bones heal over night to hit it again tomorrow for about 45 minutes...Yeah, I WILL CONQUER THE BAG...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Sep 12, 2011)

*August 27, 2011
Workout C
80%

Warm Up...*
Squat.......85x5, 95x5
Bench.......70x5, 80x5
Lat Pulls...40x5, 60x5

*3 x 3...*
Squat...............110x3
Bench................90x3
Lat Pull.............80x3
Front Squat to OHP...70x3

So this workout I procrastinated ALL DAY LONG, but I FINALLY did it....V. wasn't ready just as much as me...Oh well, those days happen...

Even with sore wrists from punching the bag during my fight training, I pushed through my workout....V. had to hand off my last set of Benches, but I managed through... 

All weights going up 5 lbs on Monday, so I am a happy camper...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Sep 12, 2011)

*August 29, 2011
Workout A
100%

Warm Up...*
Squat........105x5, 125x5
Bench..........75x5, 95x5
P Row........105x3, 125x3
Calf Raise...105x5, 125x5

*3 x 3...*
Squat............................145x3
Bench............................110x3
P Row...145x3, 145x3 (bad form), 130x3
Calf Raise....................145x10x3

All was good for the most part...The 110 lb Bench was tough with my wrist hurting and I was rolling my hands back to keep pressure off them, where normally my hands are perfectly straight...1 rep, I let my breath out too soon while it was on my chest and .V. had to take it...Feels like a bruise from hell, but there won't be one...After I let my breath out I couldn't get "back under" it...Rested the wrists for a minute and redid the set with no problem.

Pendlay Rows are now due for a reset...I got the 145 lbs up, but snapping my shoulders to get it there, so its time...130 lbs I did without any issues...

All in all, I am happy with the workout...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Sep 12, 2011)

*September 5, 2011
Workout B
60%

Warm Up...*
Squat........70x5, 80x5
Bench........55x5, 65x5
Deadlift...115x5, 145x5

*3x3...*
Squat............90x3
Bench............75x3
Deadlift........175x3
Curls............60x3
Skull Crushers...60x3

Been WAY TOO MANY days since our last workout...Felt good to be back in the Dungeon though...

Kinda scared to say that Deads were kinda easy ISH...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Sep 12, 2011)

*September 9, 2011
Workout C
80%

Warm Up...*
Squat...............95x5, 105x5
Bench................75x5, 85x5
Lat Pull.............50x5, 70x5
Front Squat to OHP...55x5, 65x5

*3x3...*
Squat...............115x3
Bench................95x3
Lat Pull.............90x3
Front Squat to OHP...75x3

I dare say, this shit felt light... 

I did get to witness awesomeness tonight however....V.'s C & J...WOWOWOW...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Sep 12, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Just read your intro.
> 
> Welcome to IM and what a trip life a has been for you.
> 
> ...



A trip for sure...

I feel like Charlie Sheen when I say this...

"I am WINNING"......The battle of the bulge that is...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Sep 13, 2011)

*September 13, 2011

Video Taking Day for my Deadlift...Final pictures for a contest I am in on OLM...

Warm Up...
*
135 x 5...
165 x 3...FIRST PR...A long time ago...When the contest on OLM started...
195 x 1...

*OLD PR was 205 lbs...Last week or week before...*

225 x F...

210 x 1...The only reason I got this was because .V. lied to me and told me it was 205 lbs which I had done before, so up it went...Well, when that happened, what was I to do, yanno... 

215 x 1...
220 x 1...Locked out but looked VERY shitty...So...

220 x 1 (actually my 2nd)...For my final lift...Lockout was better but the release was still SHITTY... 

Who cares...I FREAKIN' DID IT...I hit 3 NEW PRs today...55 lb improvement from my first video of 165 lbs when that contest started...


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 14, 2011)

Whats up mrs. V??   Post the vid of the dead lifts ...  Work outs are looking good!  what are your goals out of curiosity I did not see them above... looks like your doing a lot of 1rm stuff and concentrating on PR's.


----------



## Mrs.V. (Sep 14, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Whats up mrs. V??   Post the vid of the dead lifts ...  Work outs are looking good!  what are your goals out of curiosity I did not see them above... looks like your doing a lot of 1rm stuff and concentrating on PR's.



My 160x5 Dead...Which was my 1RM at the time...3 months ago...

tribalmedic150's Channel - YouTube

This is my 220 lb Dead from yesterday...Damn near blacked out so I dropped it after lockout..I had PUKEAGE at 210 lbs just 30 minutes prior to this pull...

tribalmedic150's Channel - YouTube

The 1RM's are because I have been in 2 contests running simultaneously...I started one contest and midway through it another one started...The end of the first contest was midway through the second contest...Now at the end of the one that ended today actually, I have started in the one here with EK...

My goals are simple...I don't want to live forever...I want to have QUALITY just like my hubby .V....

I would have been dead back in 1998 at 500lbs had I not done something to change my eating ways...

Then when I met .V. I was STILL a squishy 170lbs...Been basically busting my ass for the past 2 years, with a break here and there...The breaks I felt like shit, so I know not to do that again unless its a de conditioning phase I have to let my body go through to progress farther...

I just want to be strong...I want to be healthy...I want my kids to be proud of me when I go to their events at school...And most of all, I want to keep my husband's attention when I am 60 years old...I feel better and look better today than when I was 20, 30 and even 40...So our methods HAVE to be working...

Well, our clients seem to think they work too, so that's a plus...

Oh yeah...There is also a "neighbor's" ass that I plan on kicking in the next year or so...IF NOT SOONER...So, I need to be VERY strong to do that...He will think of a song as I am knocking his ass down...

Kid Rock You Never Met a M.F. Quite Like Me (Dirty) Video by Charmain <3 - Myspace Video


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 14, 2011)

Mrs.V. said:


> I just want to be strong...I want to be healthy...I want my kids to be proud of me when I go to their events at school...And most of all, I want to keep my husband's attention when I am 60 years old...I feel better and look better today than when I was 20, 30 and even 40...So our methods HAVE to be working...



good goals!!!!


----------



## .V. (Sep 14, 2011)

Better, stronger, faster,  able to fight...and you have no reason to ever fear any man.  And you are there...but will keep getting better.


----------



## Mrs.V. (Sep 15, 2011)

*September 12, 2011
Workout A
100%

Warm Up...*
Squat..........100x5, 120x5
Bench...........80x5, 100x5
P Row...........70x5, 100x5
Calf Raise...100x10, 120x10

*3x3...*
Squat...150x3
Bench...115x3
P Row...130x3

Calf Raise...150x10

*Sliding this one one day out of order...I put it in another post & forgot to add it here too...SHIT SHIT SHIT....Damn blond hair...*

OH HOLY HELL...I actually DID IT!!! I absolutely CANNOT believe I squatted 150 lbs x 3 x 3...NO FRIGGIN' WAY...And I am talking ASS TO ANKLES TOO...

And on a sad note...Lol...MY BENCH...Oh boy...NOT as good......I got the 115 lbs x 3 x 3...But I had to do them as singles...

*____________________________*

*September 14, 2011
Workout B
60%

Warm Up...*
Squat...70x5, 80x5
Bench...50x5, 60x5

*3x3...*
Squat............90x3
Bench............70x3
Curls............65x3
Skull Crushers...65x3

Since I did SO MANY Deadlifts on the 13th to get my 1RM for the contest video, I did NOT do them today...This was simply a light, comfortable workout...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Sep 22, 2011)

*September 21, 2011
Workout B
60%

Warm Up...*
Deadlift...95x5, 120x5

*5 Sets Of 5...*
Squat............70x5
Bench............55x5
Dead............150x5
Curls............50x5
Skull Crushers...50x5

*Cardio...*

Walked 2 1/2 miles

Took a few days off and am now ready to get on with my 5x5 again...

After being on 3x3 for a little while, I'm freaking SORE...OWIEEEE...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Sep 25, 2011)

*September 24, 2011
Workout C
80%

Warm Up...*
Squat...60x5

*5x5...*
Squat................90x5
Bench................70x5
Lat Pull.............60x5
Front Squat to OHP...50x5


----------



## Mrs.V. (Sep 26, 2011)

*September 26, 2011
Workout A
100%

Warm Up...*
Squat..........85x5, 95x5
Bench..........65x5, 75x5
P Row..........85x5, 95x5
Calf Raise...85x10, 95x10

*5x5...*
Squat...........120x5
Bench............95x5
P Row.....120x1, 95x4
Calf Raise...120x10x5

Did one Pendlay row at 120 lbs and the form wasn't perfect, so since I am on a FULL reset of ALL my lifts, I went back to where I have perfect form and will use that number as my reset number...95 lbs...

.V. thinks I may be looking to compete locally some day, so I better learn it ALL the correct way NOW rather than in the middle of some competition and embarrass the hell outta myself, eh?!?!


----------



## Mrs.V. (Sep 28, 2011)

*September 26, 2011
Cardio*

45 minutes on the heavy bag...Bruised my hand all to hell, but I don't care...Gonna be some guys FACE one day...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Sep 28, 2011)

*September 27, 2011
Cardio*

Walked for 1 hour during our little boys soccer practice...5 laps is about 2.5 miles...

Had clients in our gym all day and was their gym bitch, so got a little exercise there too...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Sep 30, 2011)

*September 30, 2011
Workout B
60%

Warm Up...*
Dead...95x5, 115x3, 135x2

*5x5...*
Squat...........70x5
Bench...........55x5
Dead...........155x5
Curls............5x5
Skull Crushers...5x5

*Cardio...*
Worked the heavy bag @ 30 minutes


----------



## Mrs.V. (Oct 3, 2011)

*October 1, 2011
Cardio*

Walked 2.5 miles...

*September 30, 2011
Workout B
60%
5x5...*

Curls............55x5  ***edit***
Skull Crushers...55x5 ***edit***


----------



## Mrs.V. (Oct 3, 2011)

*October 3, 2011
Workout C
80%

Warm Up...*
Bench...55x5, 60x5

*5x5...*
Squat................95x5
Bench................75x5
Chin.................70x5
Front Squat to OHP...55x5

Absolutely NO energy today in the Dungeon, but its a done workout...


----------



## katt (Oct 4, 2011)

So... have you done a competition prior?  I kind of thought you have, just by looking at your avi..    And if so, are you going to do another one in the future?


----------



## Mrs.V. (Oct 4, 2011)

The only competitions I have EVER done are 3 on OLM...

I placed 3rd in the last one (where my avi came from)...

I want to compete locally...Well, hubby says I can and now he has me psyched about doing it...


----------



## katt (Oct 5, 2011)

sweet!


----------



## Mrs.V. (Oct 5, 2011)

*October 4, 2011
Cardio...*

Walked 3.5 miles...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Oct 5, 2011)

*October 5, 2011...
Cardio*

Walked 2.5 miles...

Lat Pull...70x5x5
Push Ups...BWx10x5


----------



## Mrs.V. (Oct 6, 2011)

*October 6, 2011
Workout A
100%

Warm Up...*
Squat........85x5, 95x5
Bench........60x5, 80x5
P Row........85x5, 95x5
Calf Raise...85x5, 95x5

*5x5...*
Squat.................125x2, 115x1, 105x3
Bench...................100x1, 95x1, 85x3
P Row.........................125x1, 95x3
Calf Raise...125x10x2, 115x10x1, 105x10x3

All I can say about today's workout is....

FUCK, FUCK, FUCKITY, FUCK... 

Gawd damn...Absolutely NOTHING went right in the fucking Dungeon today...WEAK AS SHIT...Pissed all to hell and just reset every friggin' thing...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Oct 6, 2011)

^^^

Yep...Still up & pissed about that workout...

As you can see, my 5x5 routine turned into a 5x 2, x1, x3, x12 and wound up being a HUGE cluster fuck...

Piece of shit workout...


----------



## IslandGirl (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi there!!!  Logbook looks great!  Nice vids.  You do look great in your avi.  You should do a local comp.  You'll have a blast!


----------



## katt (Oct 7, 2011)

Mrs.V. said:


> ^^^
> 
> Yep...Still up & pissed about that workout...
> 
> ...



I think we all have those days... the best of intentions, but sometimes it just doesn't work out.  You'll kill it next time!


----------



## Mrs.V. (Oct 16, 2011)

*October 7, 2011
Cardio*

Heavy bag work for 45 minutes

Walked 2 miles


----------



## Mrs.V. (Oct 16, 2011)

*October 12, 2011
Workout A
100%


Warm Up...*
Squat..........65x5, 75x5
Bench..........45x5, 55x5
P Row..........65x5, 75x5
Calf Raise...65x10, 75x10

*5x5...*
Squat.........95x5
Bench.........65x5
P Row.........95x5
Calf Raise...95x10

TOTAL RESET on EVERYTHING...Lets see if I can make ANY improvements THIS time...

Energy level is GONE...All I want to do is sleep...Grrr...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Oct 16, 2011)

*October 13, 2011
Cardio...*

Heavy bag for speed...45 minutes


----------



## Mrs.V. (Oct 16, 2011)

*October 14, 2011
Workout B
60%

Warm Up...*
Dead...95x5, 120x5


*5x5...*
Squat............55x5
Bench............45x5
Dead............150x5
Curls............60x5
Skull Crushers...60x5

*Cardio...*
Bag Work...45 minutes...

Terribly light, but its all part of the rebuilding...Deads are going up strong...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Oct 16, 2011)

*October 15, 2011
Cardio...*

Walked 3 miles...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Oct 16, 2011)

*October 16, 2011
Workout C
80%*

*5x5...*
Squat.....................75x5
Bench.....................50x5
Front Squat to OHP...55x5

Another "its too light" day...Oh well, gotta do it...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Oct 16, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Hi there!!!  Logbook looks great!  Nice vids.  You do look great in your avi.  You should do a local comp.  You'll have a blast!




I think I am getting where I just MAY want to do one...Sounds like a lot of fun actually...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Oct 18, 2011)

The evolution has begun.  Pics in 8 weeks.  We shall see how it goes.

Var tastes like shit.  Well, I've never actually tasted shit but it's not high on my list of preferred desserts.  Prop, smooth, painless, pushes easily through a 25g pin.  

Oh, the girl in this might just add a little muscle in this bulker too.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Oct 18, 2011)

I've been putting my dbol in orange gatoraide and drinking it like a shot.  It's pretty tasteless that way.


----------



## Mrs.V. (Oct 19, 2011)

returnofthdragon said:


> I've been putting my dbol in orange gatoraide and drinking it like a shot.  It's pretty tasteless that way.



Thank you the advice...I will try it...Its GOTTA be better than a toothpaste chaser, which is what happened last night...Lol....V. brings it in while I am washing my face and dear gawd...Brushing my teeth with soap and water running down my face...Did NOT make for a good combination...But DAAAAAAAAAAAMN...


----------



## IslandGirl (Oct 19, 2011)

Mrs.V. said:


> I think I am getting where I just MAY want to do one...Sounds like a lot of fun actually...


 
If you have any questions, my husband and I are NPC judges and I'd be more than happy to help out.


----------



## Mrs.V. (Oct 20, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> If you have any questions, my husband and I are NPC judges and I'd be more than happy to help out.




Oh shit...I think you just messed up... 

QUESTIONS?!?!?  Do I have QUESTIONS????  Do I send you a PM or should I just go ahead and start a new thread ( seriously btw ) with the questions I have...I am sure the questions I have would be one hell of a thread topic and heck you may just be able to help more than me with it...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Oct 23, 2011)

*October 19, 2011
Workout A
100%

Warm Up...*
Squat..........60x5, 80x3
Bench..........45x5, 55x3
P Row..........60x5, 80x3
Calf Raise...60x10, 80x10

*5x5...*

Squat.........100x5
Bench..........70x5
P Row.........100x5
Calf Raise...100x10

Reset has me ALL messed up...This is too light, but MUST be done...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Oct 23, 2011)

*October 22, 2011
Workout C
80%

Warm Up...*
Squat................55x5
Bench................45x5
Front Squat to OHP...45x5

*5x5...*
Squat................80x5
Bench................55x5
Front Squat to OHP...60x5

Yeah, I missed my '"B" workout this time around...Energy level is STILL bottomed out...


----------



## IslandGirl (Oct 25, 2011)

Mrs.V. said:


> Oh shit...I think you just messed up...
> 
> QUESTIONS?!?!? Do I have QUESTIONS???? Do I send you a PM or should I just go ahead and start a new thread ( seriously btw ) with the questions I have...I am sure the questions I have would be one hell of a thread topic and heck you may just be able to help more than me with it...


 
Sure.  You can start a thread.  My hubby is also a member here and I bet there may be other members here that are NPC judges as well.  It'll be a great thread.


----------



## Mrs.V. (Oct 29, 2011)

*October 27 (? I think), 2011
Cardio
*
Walked 2 miles...


*October 28, 2011
Workout C
80%

Warm up...*
Squat..........45x5, 60x5
Bench................45x5
Front Squat to OHP...45x5

*5x5...*
Squat......................85x5
Bench......................60x5
Front Squat To OHP...65x1, 60x4

Yep, had to drop the OHP to 60...Just a fucked up day in the gym...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Jan 7, 2012)

*January 7, 2011
Workout A
100%

Warm Up...*
Bench...........75x5, 100x3, 115x1
Squat...........90x5, 120x3, 135x1
Calf Raise...90x10, 120x10, 135x10
P Row...........80x5, 110x3, 120x1

*3x3...*
Bench...........125x3 ( New PR )
Squat...........150x3  ( New PR )
Calf Raise...150x3x10  ( New PR )
P Row...........135x3  ( New PR )

What a workout...I have NEVER EVER had numbers like this...My bench was awesome...Did 3x3 and could have actually done a 5x5 on it...My squat was at my old 1RM from several weeks ago and my Rows I reset at 130 because my form and grip were terrible...Today, absolutely no problems...

I still have about one month on 3x3 before I go back to the 5x5 routine...If that's the case, I MIGHT be looking at a 155 lb single on the bench...Quite possibly a 175-180 lb squat...Guess not TOO shabby for a 5' 2" female...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Jan 14, 2012)

*January 8, 2011
Cardio...*

Missed this day...We simply are sometimes just too disorganized...Geesh...
_______________________________________

*January 12, 2012
Workout C
80%

Warm Up...*
Bench.............70x5, 80x3, 90x1
Squat...........85x5, 100x3, 110x1
Calf Raise...85x10, 100x10, 110x10
P Row............80x5, 90x3, 100x1

*3x3...*
Bench...........100x3
Squat...........120x3
Calf Raise...120x3x10
P Row...........110x3

All was too easy...
_________________________________________

*January 14, 2012
Cardio...
*
Decided to do cardio today...Too much on our plates and not enough time...

Heavy day tomorrow...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Jan 15, 2012)

*January 15, 2012
Workout A
100%

Warm Up...*
Bench.............60x5, 85x4, 100x3, 115x2
Squat............95x5, 110x4, 125x3, 140x2
Calf Raise...95x10, 110x10, 125x10, 140x10
P Row.............80x5, 95x4, 110x3, 125x2

*3x3...*
Bench........130x3
Squat........155x3
Calf Raise...155x3
P Row........140x3

OYFG...I absolutely CANNOT believe I did this today...Best thing is NONE of it was heavy...And I mean NONE OF IT...WOW...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 16, 2012)

indeed


----------



## Mrs.V. (Jan 16, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> indeed



Um, look prick knot...You have followed me around the forum...You have bothered me on my profile...You have bothered me with your PMs...Might I suggest you get a REAL life or something...

Back the FUCK OFF and find someone else to put up with your childish behavior...I do NOT know what your mental issue is, but I simply don't have time for such immature bullshit...

You have a nice life sir...Or whatever you are...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Jan 22, 2012)

*January 18, 2012
First attempt at my New Dead PR for contest...

Deadlift...*

130x5, 170x4, 190x3, 210x2, 230x1...Successful

250...Failure
240...Failure
235...Failure

*New PR as of today...230 lb Deadlift*

WILL ATTEMPT 250 AGAIN THIS WEEKEND...I did pull it about 1/2 inch off the ground at least...Lol...The bitch WILL go UP...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Jan 22, 2012)

*January 22, 2012
Video Day for Contest Lifts...*

*Bench...*
85x5, 115x3, 130x1, 145x1, 150x2 (Failure)

My old 1RM was 115 lbs back in October...

*****New Bench 1RM 145 lbs****  
*
*Squat...*
105x5, 120x3, 135x1, 150x1, 165x1, 175x1 (1st PR of the day), 185x1 (2nd PR for the day), 195x1 (3rd PR for the day)

205x1...Leaned forward and my spotter's thought I needed the bar unloaded...I didn't, but they didnt know that until after they saw the video)...Grrr...Good lift, but spotter's touching the bar won't work... 

205x1...Bar felt like it was slipping while in the hole and I asked spotter's to remove it...Failure

205x1...Final attempt and I DID IT!!!!!!!!!!  Hell YEAH!!! 

My old 1RM was only 165 lbs back in October...

*****New Squat 1RM 205 lbs****...*

*Deadlift...*

Old 1RM 150 lbs back in October...

*****New Deadlift 1RM 230 lbs****...*

And I do KNOW for a fact that I can do heavier on ALL three of these...

Bench I had just worn out my hamstrings...Had I started out with 150 lbs for my 1st press, I would have been able to get it...

Squat at 205 lbs, I started getting worried after the 3rd one...Why??? I dunno...I just did...Lol...

Deadlift attempt for 235 lbs today was just too much after everything else I did...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Jan 25, 2012)

*Logging in for mrs.v. At her request...*

... just to keep the log up to date.

Today was to be her regular heavy day. She's hospitalized in ICU at the moment and was not able to lift.

She will be fine, just a complication from a congenital arrhythmia that occurs at times. It's well controlled at the moment and she should be completely back to normal in a few days.


----------



## katt (Jan 26, 2012)

sorry to hear that - hope she's back on the recovery road soon!


----------



## Mrs.V. (Jan 26, 2012)

*Video's from contest I recently was in...*

*Squat...205 lbs...*

019.AVI - YouTube

*Bench...145 lbs...*

005.AVI - YouTube

*Deadlift...230 lbs...*

007.AVI - YouTube


----------



## Mrs.V. (Jan 26, 2012)

katt said:


> sorry to hear that - hope she's back on the recovery road soon!



Still under the weather Katt, but at least I am out of ICU and HOME...

Stupid ass heart...Yanno...I'm only 43 years old...Way too young for THIS shit...


----------



## katt (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah no Shit!  Way too young to be having those problems 


The vid's were cool -


----------



## Mrs.V. (Jan 27, 2012)

katt said:


> Yeah no Shit!  Way too young to be having those problems
> 
> 
> The vid's were cool -



Thanks girly...Much appreciated...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Jan 27, 2012)

*January 27, 2012
Cardio...*

I walked 2 miles today but I did it in 15 minute increments...

My heart and ICU took its toll...Worn out and TIRED as HELL...But at least I DID go out and walk...

Was going to do my heavy day last night, but I couldn't...Was simply too tired...

Guess this will take a few days to recover from, eh?!?!


----------



## MaxSeg (Jan 28, 2012)

Good luck on your recovery and a speedy return to the iron.


----------



## Mrs.V. (Jan 28, 2012)

^^^ Thank you ^^^

*January 28, 2012
WORK FUCKING OUT B 60%

Warm Up...*
OHP...45x5, 50x5
Dead...120x5, 140x4, 160x3

*5x5...*
OHP...55x5

AND THAT IS ALL SHE FUCKING WROTE...Too fucking worn out to do anymore...heart pounding, out of damn breath just in my friggin' warm ups...

THIS is going to be a VERY long MONTH...Grrr... 

*Cardio...*

Walked 1.5 miles and that is ALL I could do... 

On a brighter note...I am in a cutter contest elsewhere and the guys I am going against have been busting their butts in the bulker part...It only took me three days to gain 20 lbs, so this is going to be VERY easy for me to cut...Well, as soon as I get off the meds that CAUSED me to gain the 20 pounds...Lol...Anyway, it couldn't have happened at a better time for me...Gonna make for the most AWESOME before pictures...Lol...

I feel like the Pillsbury Dough-girl...DAMN...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Jan 29, 2012)

*January 29, 2012
Cardio...*

Walked 2.5 miles...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 29, 2012)

cardio is good for the heart


----------



## Mrs.V. (Jan 30, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> cardio is good for the heart



Why yes, yes it is...As a matter of fact, the ER doctor and the doctor in the ICU that took care of me for the few days that I was in there even said if I hadn't been as fit as I am, the cardiogentic shock would have done me absolutely NO good and I would be DEAD considering my heart rate was between 170-180 for several hours...

Thank you sir for your concern...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Jan 30, 2012)

*January 30, 2012
Workout C
80%

Warm Up...*
Bench.................45x5, 55x5
Squat...........70x5, 80x5, 90x5
Calf Raise...70x10, 80x10, 90x10

*5x5...*
Bench............60x5
Squat...........100x5
Calf Raise...100x5x10
P Row............90x5
Push Ups.........5x10


Starting weight for the cutting portion of a contest I am in...173 (OYFG...Thank gawd for it being fluid...HOLY SHIT... )

I may throw in a low dose of cut mix toward the end, but as of right now, I am TOTALLY undecided...Kinda worried about this one for me...Its really not for girls, but I have read reports of women using extremely low doses safely...

For now its low dose Cyp and that's it...

So I am now doing a TOTAL reset BIG TIME...The hospital trip to the ICU for a few days took a lot out of me and my heart...Apparently almost dying isn't a good thing...Geesh...

Anyway, back to my 5x5 routine...Today,  my workout took a LOT longer than expected, but damnit I finished it...BARELY and WAY out of breath and my heart was racing and actually went into A-Fib while I was working out, so I had to slow down...

All in all it went quite well and I am happy with myself for finishing it...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Jan 31, 2012)

*January 31, 2012
Cardio*

Walked 1 mile...
60 meter sprint x2...
Walked 2 miles...

I had to take a break for 15-20 minutes after my sprints...This is the first time I have sprinted since I broke my foot over the summer, so I am going to have to acclimate to it...The heart isn't making it any easier on me either...But, its a must do to make it stronger...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Feb 1, 2012)

Embarrassingly fat pictures submitted...I ate what HE told me to eat, lifted what I was told to lift in order to reach my goal of adding 100 lbs to my total in a couple of months...IT WORKED.   

Now I am going to eat what HE tells me to eat (NO chocolate marshmallow Easter eggs I am afraid), lift what I am told to lift and run how I am told to run to get the "beach body" back again because this beached WHALE look is QUITE disturbing to me...Sweet baby Jesus help me now... 

This means a very strict muscle sparing, fat burning diet...

Time to reach a new goal...Plus in the middle of all this...2 powerlifting meets near the end of this contest...Holy shit...

Since I started this portion of the contest at 173 pounds, I'm thinking the 140 lbs I am attempting to get to will NO DOUBT be quite dramatic...

LOOKOUT BOYS a GIRL is finally gonna win one!!!


----------



## katt (Feb 1, 2012)

yeah I bet that water retention totally sucks!   But at least you know when you get off your meds you'll lose it quick!


----------



## Mrs.V. (Feb 3, 2012)

katt said:


> yeah I bet that water retention totally sucks!   But at least you know when you get off your meds you'll lose it quick!



Lol...OYG, were you right about that...Lol...Gained 20+ lbs in two days and it has only taken me 3 days to pee it and THEN SOME off...MY THIGHS ARE BACK...YAYYYYYYYYYYYYY...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Feb 3, 2012)

*February 1, 2012
Cardio...*

I went with .V. to a meeting and while I waited for him I walked 1 mile...

Hey, its better than nothing...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Feb 4, 2012)

*February 3, 2012
Workout A
100%

Warm Up...*
Bench....60x5, 70x4, 80x3, 90x2
Squat...65x5, 80x4, 95x3, 110x2
Calf Raise........95x10, 110x10
P Row...70x5, 80x4, 90x3, 100x2

*5x5...*
Bench...........100x5
Squat...........125x5
Calf Raise...125x5x10
P Row...........110x5 

Forget the Push Ups...Had absolutely NO energy left what so ever to even do one...I will however, do them today at some point...

Again, I am back onto the 5x5 routine with much lighter weights...Hopefully I will gain more strength VERY SOON because I feel terribly weak...

I got through the entire workout, but damn near didn't...Still very worn out and tired from the heart episode last week...Kinda wonder if this shit will ever ease up at this point or not...Medication they have me on doesn't seem to be doing anything for me...Had a bad night from 3am-7am last night with my breathing and heart rate on and off and irregular...Just enough to keep me awake because the last time this happened, it landed me in ICU...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Feb 4, 2012)

*February 4, 2012
Cardio...*

Walked 1/2 mile
Sprint 4x60 meters
Walked 2.5 miles

Total of 3 miles walked...FULL OF ENERGY today at the track...After the night I had with my heart and breathing, it shocked the hell outta me...WOW...

Good day in the exercise department...

And a good day today all together...


----------



## grootfac (Feb 4, 2012)

Hope can more strong-fast-happy.


----------



## .V. (Feb 4, 2012)

Good work today.  Next sprint time, repeat with another sprint 4 and plenty of walking...maybe a sprint 5, depending on how you feel.


----------



## grootfac (Feb 5, 2012)

reading


----------



## Mrs.V. (Feb 7, 2012)

*February 5, 2012
Cardio...*

Walked 3 miles...

___________________________________________

*February 6, 2012
Cardio...*

Walked 3 miles...
Jogged 1/4 mile...

I'm trying...Heart and chest were heavy today...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Feb 8, 2012)

*February 7, 2012
Workout B
80%

Warm Up...*
OHP........................45x5, 50x5
Deadlift...120x5, 130x4, 140x3, 160x2
Lat Pull.......40x5, 50x4, 60x3, 70x2

*5x5...*
OHP.........55x5
Deadlift....180x5
Lat Pull...80x2x5
Lat Pull...60x3x5

I have NO clue HOW I managed to finish this workout...Its my first Deadlifts since getting out of the hospital and OYFG, this was TOUGH on me today...I really thought I would be 100% better by now...Wow...   Its so hard to keep going when I have always been pretty healthy for the most part...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Feb 8, 2012)

*February 8, 2012
Cardio...
*
Walked 1/2 mile...
Sprinted 3x60 meters...
Had to take a 5 minute rest...Very hard to breathe...
Sprinted 4x60 meters...
Walked 1/2 mile...

Total between walking and sprinting...3 miles...


Ok, this was NOT funny...Chest pounding, VERY tough to catch my breath...VERY, VERY bad muscle cramps in my left thigh just above the knee and my right thigh, straight up the center from my knee all the way up...I almost felt like a "movie script"...Lol...Sad, pitiful, pathetic...But, then the "Rocky" music comes on and I DID IT...Lol... 

*Bag Training...*
Fight Training...30 minutes...

^^^ Was the MOST emotional fight training thus far...Course it doesn't help matters that in the past ONE WEEK, I have "ran" into the bastard that raped me 13 years ago...

*Weight...160.6
Bust.......41"
Waist......34"
Hips.......40"
Neck.......14"*


----------



## katt (Feb 8, 2012)

Mrs.V. said:


> *February 4, 2012
> Cardio...*
> 
> Walked 1/2 mile
> ...



Good Deal!  Glad you're feeling more 'up to speed'


----------



## Mrs.V. (Feb 10, 2012)

^^^  Aw, thank you sweetie ^^^

*February 10, 2012
Cardio...*

Fight Training...45 minutes

Doctor appt...Doubled my medication to see if it helps control my A-Fib since the other dose wasn't working...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Feb 12, 2012)

*February 11, 2011
Workout A
100%

Warm Up...*
Bench...............65x5, 75x4, 85x3, 95x2
Squat............90x5, 105x4, 120x3, 135x2
Calf Raise...90x10, 105x10, 120x10, 135x10
P Row...........................75x5, 95x3

*5x5...*
Bench...........105x5
Squat...........150x5
Calf Raise...150x5x10
P Row...........110x5

Push Ups.........5x10

*Fight Training...*
Combination Strikes...30 minutes
Power Strikes.........30 minutes
Combination Strikes...15 minutes

Today was the workout from HELL in a GOOD way... 

Busted my ass in the Dungeon...As for the fight training...Bruises to prove the power behind the punch and blood on the bag to prove I can hurt someone if I need to...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Feb 12, 2012)

*February 12, 2012
Cardio...*

Walked 4 miles...

*Fight Training...*
Combination Strikes...30 minutes
Power Strikes...........30 minutes


----------



## Filessika (Feb 13, 2012)

nice work,good luck.


----------



## Mrs.V. (Feb 15, 2012)

^^^  Thank you much ^^^

*February 15, 2012
Workout B
60%

Warm Up...*
OHP........................45x5, 55x5
Deadlift...105x5, 125x4, 140x3, 165x2
Lat Pull...................40x5, 50x5

*5x5...*
OHP.............60x5
Deadlift.......185x5
Squat...........80x5
Calf Raise...80x5x10
Lat Pull........60x5

Today felt quite heavy to me...Lack of sleep and food (of course) did NOT help...But I did finish...Deadlifts are EXTREMELY heavy to me even with a 1RM of 230 lbs... 

At least I am hanging in there and NOT giving up...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Feb 19, 2012)

*February 19, 2012
Workout A
100%

Warm Up...*
Bench..............70x5, 80x4, 90x3, 100x2
Squat............95x5, 110x4, 125x3, 140x2
Calf Raise...95x10, 110x10, 125x10, 140x10
P Row..............75x5, 85x4, 95x3, 105x2

*5x whatever the fuck its supposed to be...*
Bench..............110x5
Squat...155x1x2, 135x1x2
P Row..............115x0

Ok, so whatever the hell this was supposed to be...IT WASN'T...Bench was the ONLY good thing about today's workout...

Hurt a ligament sprinting about a week ago and have been limping ish on it on and off...UNTILLLLLLLL I tried to squat my 155 lbs today...Wound up killing my Rows as well...

So an injection in the delt isn't any fun...Especially when the first try doesn't penetrate the muscle and the syringe goes flying across the room....V. said relax the muscle...IT WAS RELAXED DAMNIT... .V. said that's a first he has seen THIS happen... Guess I should be proud about this...

Diet has been way too shitty for way too long...I warned EVERYONE at the dinner table tonight...I'M DONE FEELING LIKE SHIT...Beware...Healthy eating starts TOMORROW...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Feb 20, 2012)

*February 20, 2012
Cardio...*

Walked 3 miles...

*Fight Training...*
Combination Strikes...20 minutes
Power Strikes.........20 minutes

I told everyone to watch out that I was fed up with feeling like total shit and being tired as hell...Ok, the med part I can't help the tiredness...

THE REST OF THE TIREDNESS...

Day one of doing it like its supposed to be done...

Exercise, food, meds...EVERYTHING...

My "ticker" may be weak, but my will power damn sure isn't...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Feb 21, 2012)

*February 21, 2012
Workout B
60%
*

*Ramped Sets...*
OHP...............45x5, 50x5, 55x5, 60x6, 65x5
Deadlift.....105x5, 125x5, 145x5, 165x5, 185x5
Squat.............55x5, 60x5, 65x5, 70x5, 75x5
Calf Raise...55x10, 60x10, 65x10, 70x10, 75x10
Lat Pull..........45x5, 50x5, 55x5, 60x5, 65x5

Bummer of a day for me...Was in and out of A-Fib all night long, mostly in it...At one point my heart rate was 167 for 7 minutes...Then down to 53, up to 88, 62, 120, 90, 157, UGH...I got maybe 2 hours sleep if that...Was very scared and restless as well...Called the doctor and got a return call that the next step is the Cardiologist...Needless to say, I am now scared shitless...I am only 43 years old...Finally have found the love of a lifetime...Have the perfect little family...And THIS shit happens?!?!   

Anyway, enough with that...Y'all aren't interested in my shit....V. has put me on Ramped Sets for my rehab for the heart...I really liked it...I should be able to recover at a great speed now and not overdo it like I was when I first got out of ICU...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Feb 22, 2012)

*February 21,2012
Cardio...*

Walked 2.5 miles...Out of breath very badly tonight...

In and out of A-Fib all damn day too...

VERY rough day...

_____________________________________________________________________

*February 22, 2012
Cardio...*

Walked 2.3 miles toady...

Today is a REALLY shitty day for me...


----------



## ciulloboe (Feb 22, 2012)

you are doing a great work.


----------



## Mrs.V. (Feb 28, 2012)

^^^ Thank you so much ^^^


*February 26, 2012
Cardio...*

Walked 3 miles...


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Feb 28, 2012)

dAmn Mrs....You be killin it! LOL I am in awe....Total Awe....Yuh!


----------



## Mrs.V. (Mar 1, 2012)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> dAmn Mrs....You be killin it! LOL I am in awe....Total Awe....Yuh!



Lol...Thank you...I gotta "kill" it...Gotta TRY to keep up with all you guys...ISH...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Mar 1, 2012)

*February 29, 2012
Workout A
100%...*

*5x5 Ramped sets...*

Bench.............75x5, 85x5, 95x5, 105x5, 115x5
Squat.............65x5, 80x5, 95x5, 110x5, 125x5
Calf Raise...65x10, 80x10, 95x10, 110x10, 125x10
P Row.............75x5, 85x5, 95x5, 105x5, 115x5 

Changing things up a bit for a while to see how ramped sets go this time around...They did good for me last time, so I am thinking over a year later and a lot stronger now, they will give more of an affect this time...We shall see...

115 lb bench went up better than the 95 lbs did...

I had forgotten how hard this type of workout is...Definently leaving the Dungeon worn the hell out...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Mar 5, 2012)

*March 2, 2012...
Workout B...


Ramped 5x5...60%
*
Bench........45x5, 50x5, 55x5, 60x5, 65x5
Dead....105x5, 125x5, 145x5, 165x5, 185x5
Squat........55x5, 60x5, 65x5, 70x5, 75x5
Calf Raise...55x5, 60x5, 65x5, 70x5, 75x5

Push Up..............................5x10


----------



## Mrs.V. (Mar 5, 2012)

*March 4, 2012...
Workout C...80%

Ramped 5x5...*
Bench..............50x5, 60x5, 70x5, 80x5, 90x5
Squat.............60x5, 70x5, 80x5, 90x5, 100x5
Calf Raise...60x10, 70x10, 80x10, 90x10, 100x10
Lat Pull...........45x5, 50x5, 55x5, 60x5, 65x5

Curls....................45x5, 50x5, 55x5, 60x2
Skull Crusher..................45x5, 50x5, 55x5

I stopped the Curls & Crushers when the elbow started to hurt...Reminded me of why I stopped them months ago...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Mar 6, 2012)

*March 6, 2012
Workout B...100%

Ramped 5x5...*
Bench.............80x5, 90x5, 100x5, 110x5, 120x5
Squat.............70x5, 85x5, 100x5, 115x5, 130x5
Calf Raise...70x10, 85x10, 100x10, 115x10, 130x10
P Row.............80x5, 90x5, 100x5, 110x5, 120x5

Curls...................45x10x1, 35x10x1, 25x10x3
Skull Crushers..........45x10x1, 35x10x1, 25x10x3


This was my heavy day and nothing really seemed heavy to me...

My problems are with Curls and Skull Crushers...Can't keep my elbows tucked in enough and I am hurting them...Took my weight back to 25 lbs and will concentrate on my form to help...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Mar 8, 2012)

*March 7, 2012
Cardio...*

Walked 2.3 miles


----------



## Mrs.V. (Mar 8, 2012)

*March 8, 2012
Workout B

Ramped 5x5...*
OHP...............50x5, 55x5, 60x5, 65x5, 70x5
Squat.............60x5, 65x5, 70x5, 75x5, 80x5
Calf Raise...60x10, 65x10, 70x10, 75x10, 80x10
Deadlift.....110x5, 130x5, 150x5, 170x5, 190x5

Shit's still feeling light...YAY ME... 

Blood work done today...Results in a few...

I REALLY need to start my damn diet...Damn Chocolate Covered Marshmallow Easter Eggs...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Mar 15, 2012)

*March 12, 2012
Workout C...

Ramped 5x5...*
Bench..............55x5, 65x5, 75x5, 85x5, 95x5
Squat.............65x5, 75x5, 85x5, 95x5, 105x5
Calf Raise...65x10, 75x10, 85x10, 95x10, 105x10
Lat Pull...........50x5, 55x5, 60x5, 65x5, 70x5

Curls............25x10x5
Skull Crushers...25x10x5

_______________________________________________________

*March 13, 2012
Cardio...*

Walked 3 miles...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Mar 15, 2012)

*March 15, 2012
Workout B...

Ramped 5x5...
*
OHP...............55x5, 60x5, 65x5, 70x5, 75x5
Deadlift.....115x5, 135x5, 155x5, 175x5, 195x5
Squat.............60x5, 65x5, 70x5, 75x5, 80x5
Calf Raise...60x10, 65x10, 70x10, 75x10, 80x10

Just totally blew off Workout A which is my heavy day...We walked instead...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Mar 18, 2012)

*
March 17, 2012
Cardio...
*
Walked 2.3 miles...


____________________________________________

*March 18, 2012
Workout A
100%


Ramped 5x5...*
Bench.............85x5, 95x5, 105x5, 115x5, 125x5
Squat.............75x5, 90x5, 105x5, 120x5, 135x5
Calf Raise...75x10, 90x10, 105x10, 120x10, 135x10
P Row.............85x5, 95x5, 105x5, 115x5, 125x5


Push Up......................................5x10


Broke one hell of a sweat today...Haven't done that on my 100% day in a while...Good workout for me...


Still gaining muscle...This is a plus...


Changing things up a bit...
Workout A: Bench, Squat, Calf Raise, Row, Push Up
Workout B: OHP, Deadlift, Squat, Calf Raise, Bi/Tri
Workout C: Bench, Squat, Calf Raise, Row, Chin


I will train 3 days on, 1 day off. Lifting in the morning


----------



## Mrs.V. (Mar 20, 2012)

*March 19, 2012
Workout B
Medium Day...

Ramped 5x5...
OHP...............45x5, 50x5, 60x5, 70x5, 80x5
Deadlift.....120x5, 140x5, 160x5, 180x5, 200x5
Squat.............65x5, 70x5, 75x5, 80x5, 85x5
Calf Raise...65x10, 70x10, 75x10, 80x10, 85x10


Curls..................................25x5x10
Skull Crushers.........................25x5x10*​


----------



## Mrs.V. (Mar 20, 2012)

*March 20, 2012...
Workout C
Light


Ramped 5x5...*
Bench..............60x5, 70x5, 80x5, 90x5, 100x5
Squat.............70x5, 80x5, 90x5, 100x5, 110x5
Calf Raise...70x10, 80x10, 90x10, 100x10, 110x10
P Row..............60x5, 70x5, 80x5, 90x5, 100x5
Lat Pull............40x5, 50x5, 60x5, 70x5, 80x5



Everything is still going up with no problem what so ever...I guess this is a good thing...


Down 15 lbs from the start of the cutting part of this one...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Mar 25, 2012)

*March 24, 2012
Workout B
Medium Day


Ramped 5x5...*
OHP.............45x5, 55x5, 65x5, 75x5, 85x5
Deadlift...125x5, 145x5, 165x5, 185x5, 205x5
Squat...........50x5, 60x5, 70x5, 80x5, 90x5
Calf Raise......50x5, 60x5, 70x5, 80x5, 90x5


Curls............25x5x10
Skull Crushers...25x5x10



Took mid contest measurements...


Weight........159.8
Waist.........33.75
Hips.............40
Bust..........40.75
Right Arm....12 5/8
Left Arm......12.25
Right Calf....17.25
Left Calf........17
Left Thigh.......23
Right Thigh...23.25
BF %...........34.5
LBM...........104.7
Fat Mass.......55.1


----------



## Mrs.V. (Mar 28, 2012)

*March 28, 2012
Workout C


Ramped 5x5...*
Bench..............65x5, 75x5, 85x5, 95x5, 105x5
Squat.............75x5, 85x5, 95x5, 105x5, 115x5
Calf Raise...75x10, 85x10, 95x10, 105x10, 115x10
P Row..............65x5, 75x5, 85x5, 95x5, 105x5
Lat Pull............45x5, 55x5, 65x5, 75x5, 85x5
Dragon Flags.................................5x5


Added Dragon Flags, even though I had never even heard of them before today...Lol...


Still getting stronger every day and starting to lean out...FINALLY...

Went to the Electrocardiologist this week and he put me on a new medicine to try to control my Afib....V. thinks Ablation surgery within a month or so...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Mar 30, 2012)

*March 30, 2012
Workout A
Heavy 100 %


Ramped 5x5...*
Bench.............70x5, 85x5, 100x5, 115x5, 130x5
Squat.............70x5, 95x5, 110x5, 125x5, 145x5
Calf Raise...70x10, 95x10, 110x10, 125x10, 145x10
P Row.............70x5, 85x5, 100x5, 115x5, 130x5


Lost concentration on my last set, last rep on bench at 130 lbs, but I regained it and it went up...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Mar 31, 2012)

*March 31, 2012
Workout B


Ramped 5x5...*
OHP...............50x5, 60x5, 70x5, 80x5, 90x5
Deadlift.....130x5, 150x5, 170x5, 190x5, 210x5
Squat.............55x5, 65x5, 75x5, 85x5, 95x5
Calf Raise...55x10, 65x10, 75x10, 85x10, 95x10


Curl...................................25x5x10
Skull Crusher..........................25x5x10


----------



## MaxSeg (Apr 1, 2012)

Solid! Love your approach to training, looking good!


----------



## Mrs.V. (Apr 3, 2012)

^^^ Thank you


----------



## Mrs.V. (Apr 3, 2012)

*April 3, 2012
Workout A
Heavy*


Bench..............75x5, 90x5, 205x3, 120x3, 135x3
Squat.............85x5, 100x5, 115x3, 130x3, 145x3
Calf Raise...85x10, 100x10, 115x10, 130x10, 145x10
P Row.....................75x5, 90x5, 120x3, 135x3


Push Up.........................5x10


----------



## Mrs.V. (Apr 7, 2012)

*April 4, 2012
**Cardio...
*
1 hour fight training...




*April 5, 2012
Workout B


5x5...*
OHP............55x5, 65x5
Dead.........135x5, 155x5
Squat..........60x5, 70x5
Calf Raise...60x10, 70x10

*3x3...*
OHP..............75x3, 85x3, 95x3
Dead..........175x3, 195x3, 215x3
Squat...........80x3, 90x3, 100x3
Calf Raise...80x10, 90x10, 100x10

Curl..........30x5x10
Skull Crush...30x5x10


----------



## Mrs.V. (Apr 7, 2012)

*April 7, 2012
Workout C


5x5...*
Bench..........75x5, 85x5
Squat..........85x5, 95x5
Calf Raise...85x10, 95x10
P Row........75x10, 85x10
Lat Pull.......45x5, 55x5

*3x3...*
Bench.........95x3, 105x3, 115x3
Squat........105x3, 115x3, 125x3
Calf Raise...105x3, 115x3, 125x3
P Row.........95x3, 105x3, 115x3
Lat Pull........65x3, 75x3, 85x3


----------



## Mrs.V. (Apr 10, 2012)

*April 9, 2012
Workout A


5x5...*
Bench...........80x5, 95x5
Squat..........90x5, 105x5
Calf Raise...90x10, 105x10
P Row...........75x5, 90x5

*3x3...*
Bench...........110x3, 125x3, 140x3
Squat...........120x3, 135x3, 150x3
Calf Raise...120x10, 135x10, 150x10
P Row...........110x3, 125x3, 140x3


*Push Up.......................5x10*


My 140lb bench was tough for the last 2 reps...Repeat 140 next Workout A...Should be NO problem next time...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Apr 12, 2012)

*April 11, 2012
Workout B


5x5...*
OHP.............60x5, 70x5
Deadlift......140x5, 160x5
Squat...........65x5, 75x5
Calf Raise....60x10, 70x10




*3x3...*
OHP.............80x3, 90x3, 100x3
Deadlift......180x3, 200x3, 220x3
Squat...........85x3, 95x3, 105x3
Calf Raise...85x10, 95x10, 105x10


Curls...........30x5x10
Skull Crusher...30x5x10

I have NEVER lifted like this in my life...Very strong...


Lifting this heavy DID bring on the AFib however, just like it did a few months ago and landed me in ER and ICU for three days...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Apr 14, 2012)

*April 13, 2012
Workout B


5x5...*
Bench...80x5, 90x5, 100x5, 110x5, 120x5
Squat........................70x5, 85x5
Calf Raise.................70x10, 85x10
P Row........................80x5, 90x5
Lat Pull.....................50x5, 60x5


*3x3...*
Squat...........100x3, 115x3, 130x3
Calf Raise...100x10, 115x10, 130x10
P Row...........100x3, 110x3, 120x3
Lat Pull...........70x3, 80x3, 90x3


----------



## Mrs.V. (Apr 14, 2012)

Mrsheavyiron said:


> I love heavy lifting! It is fun to look around and see half the men in the gym using the same weight as me.



Or a weight LESS than...


----------



## MaxSeg (Apr 15, 2012)

Afib, scary. Looking great MrsV. Awesome progress.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Apr 16, 2012)

That's good stuff. I bet your sore!


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Apr 16, 2012)

Your literally KILLING it


----------



## Mrs.V. (Apr 17, 2012)

*April 15, 2012
Workout A


5x5...*
Bench..........85x5, 100x5
Squat..........95x5, 110x5
Calf Raise...95x10, 110x10
P Row..........85x5, 100x5

*3x3...*
Bench...115x3, 130x3, 145x2...145x2
Squat...........125x3, 140x3, 155x3
Calf Raise...125x10, 140x10, 155x10
P Row...........115x3, 130x3, 145x3

*Push Ups...*
5x10


Couldn't get the 145 lb bench up for a set of 3...Tried twice...Not bitching, will just attempt it again next week...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Apr 17, 2012)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> Your literally KILLING it



Lol...SORE is an UNDERSTATEMENT...OYG am I EVER...Had the WORST night's sleep I have had in a VERY long time...Too sore to MOVE...

But the next morning after about an hour I was fine...WHEW!!!

SHIT...Quoted the wrong post...Lol...But you knew which one I was answering...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Apr 17, 2012)

MaxSeg said:


> Afib, scary. Looking great MrsV. Awesome progress.



The Afib is STILL not controlled...Grr...

Doctor's appointment on the 27th...They upped my meds last week and still no change...Guess its surgery for me...Ugh...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Apr 18, 2012)

*April 18, 2012
Cardio*




Intense Fight Training...1 hour...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Apr 20, 2012)

OOPS!!!  17th comes before 18th...

*April 17, 2012
Workout B


3x3...*
OHP...65x5, 75x3, 85x3, 95x5, 105xF, 105x1
Dead.....145x3, 165x3, 185x3, 205x3, 225x3



*5x5...*
Squat.............55x5, 65x5, 75x5, 85x5, 95x5
Calf Raise...55x10, 65x10, 75x10, 85x10, 95x10



Curls...........30x5x10
Skull Crusher...30x5x10
_________________________________________________________

*April 19, 2012
Workout C


3x3...*
Bench.............85x3, 95x3, 105x3, 115x3, 125x3
Squat.............75x3, 90x3, 105x3, 120x3, 135x3
Calf Raise...75x10, 90x10, 105x10, 120x10, 135x10
P Row.............85x3, 95x3, 105x3, 115x3, 125x3
Lat Pull.............55x3, 65x3, 75x3, 85x3, 95x3
________________________________________________________

*April 20, 2012
Cardio...*


Stair Climber...3 minutes (Afib kicked in really bad, so I stopped)


Glider...15 minutes...
Bike.....11 minutes... 
Glider...10 minutes...


*Heavy Bag...*


1.5 hours Single strikes and power kicks


----------



## BFHammer (Apr 20, 2012)

Mrs.V. said:


> Or a weight LESS than...


I was tired!!  

I'll say a prayer for you on the health issues.  I did see on upcoming clinical trials a TB4 one for heart.


----------



## Mrs.V. (Apr 22, 2012)

^^^Thank you^^^

*April 21, 2012
Workout A


3x3...*
Bench..............85x3, 100x3, 115x3, 130x3, 145x1
Squat.............100x3, 115x3, 130x3, 145x3, 160x3
Calf Raise...100x10, 115x10, 130x10, 145x10, 160x10
P Row..............90x3, 105x3, 120x3, 135x3, 150x3


Push Up...........5x10
Curl............45x5x5
Skull Crusher...45x5x5


145 lb bench only went up once...Tried twice and tried 150 lbs once...


Nope 145 is where it stays...Too close to my power meet to reset now...


But just a few months ago 145 lbs was my 1RM and it went up U G L Y...These 145's are going up well controlled...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Apr 23, 2012)

*April 23, 2012
Workout B
70%


3x3...5x5 on light squat...*
OHP.................50x3, 60x3, 70x3, 80x3, 90x3
Dead...........130x3, 155x3, 180x3, 205x3, 230x1
Squat.............70x5, 80x5, 90x5, 100x5, 110x5
Calf Raise...70x10, 80x10, 90x10, 100x10, 110x10
Lat Pulls..........60x3, 70x3, 80x3, 90x3, 100x3




*Dragon Flags...5x10*


Each Deadlift day, I try to keep from reversing my grip at a heavier weight...Usually by 185 lbs or 190 lbs I have NO CHOICE but reverse...Today was the first time EVER to break 190 lbs...I did NOT reverse my grip until my 230 lb pull...However, BOTH hands are too weak to pull it for a set of three...


Just don't know how I will get beyond 230 lb Deadlifts...Everything else...???...PIECE OF CAKE...Oh gawd...C A K E....Ughhhhhhhh...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Apr 26, 2012)

*April 24, 2012
Cardio...*


Heavy fight training 1 hour...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Apr 26, 2012)

*April 25, 2012
Workout A


3x3...*
Bench..............85x3, 100x3, 115x3, 130x3, 145x2
Squat.............105x3, 120x3, 135x3, 150x3, 165x3
Calf Raise...105x10, 120x10, 135x10, 150x10, 165x10




Push Up.........5x10
Curls.........45x5x5
Skull Crush...45x5x5


That damn 145 lb bench is KILLING me......2 reps went up without a problem...Everything else is STRONG still...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Apr 28, 2012)

*April 27, 2012
Workout A


Getting ready for my meet next week*
OHP.............55x3, 65x3, 75x3, 85x3, 95x3
Deadlift...135x3, 160x3, 185x3, 210x3, 230x1

Nothing else was done today...Too much energy GONE on last Deadlift attempt...Grip for this 230 lb pull was MUCH better than last time...


At the meet, I will start with 225, 235 then attempt 245...


Heart surgery will be in June...I have to bee on blood thinners for one month first...


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Apr 28, 2012)

Mrs. V Tearing ish up again and again! Well done


----------



## Mrs.V. (Apr 29, 2012)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> Mrs. V Tearing ish up again and again! Well done




Thank you very much...Need the words this week...My FIRST powerlifting meet is on May 5th, 2012...SCARED SHITLESS...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Apr 29, 2012)

*April 28, 2012
Cardio...*

Stair Climber...Set on level 6.5 (very tight)...15 minutes
Glider..........................................30 minutes
Stair Climber...Set on level 6.5 (very tight)...10 minutes


*Fight Training...*
Actual hand on hand contact, pulling um, "some" punches...1/2 hour
Combinations, power strikes...............................1/2 hour
Kicks....................................................1/2 hour


----------



## Mrs.V. (Apr 29, 2012)

*April 29, 2012
Workout A


Testing day for the meet in one week...*


Bench...85x3, 100x3, 115x3, 130x1, 145x1
Squat...90x3, 110x3, 130x3, 150x1, 170x1

Testing Bench...150x1, 155x1, 160xF
Testing Squat..........190x1, 210x1

*So My numbers for the Powerlifting meet next weekend will be...*


Bench...145, 155, 165
Squat...190, 210, 230
Dead....225, 235, 245


----------



## Mrs.V. (May 8, 2012)

*May 3, 2012-May 7, 2012
Myrtle Beach Powerlifting Meet...*


Believe it or not, there was NO INTERNET service where we stayed...We had to go 2 hotels down if we wanted to use it...


Anyway, May 5, 2012 was an experience I will never forget...I can't even remember my lifts...I couldn't tell you if there was one spectator or 100's of them...I can't even tell you if Mozart was playing in the background or Metallica was...Pretty guaranteed it was Metallica, but you get my point...You get so focused its insane...


I took first place in Women's Masters with 2 PR's to go home with...


*Squat* New PR...230 lbs


*Bench*...140 lbs...(Didn't think I could do the 145 lb press, but wanted to kick my own ass after the fact because I could have)...


*Deadlift*...New PR 245 lbs...(Also wanted to kick my own ass again because I could have done 250 lbs for my 2nd pull and attempted 270 lbs and probably WOULD have gotten it...Grr)...


.V. was AMAZING, but I will let him tell it in his journal...Our daughter also pulled like a professional...Breaking three PR's and taking home the Teen Division first place in her class...


All in all it was an AWESOME day for us and our personal goals we set out for ourselves...We went to kick ass and we DID...


----------



## IslandGirl (May 10, 2012)

Huge props to the V family!


----------



## Mrs.V. (May 11, 2012)

^^^ Thank you ^^^


*May 9, 2012
Workout A
New A/B Routine


Warm Up...*
Bench...........65x3, 85x3, 95x3
Squat...........70x3, 85x3, 90x3
Calf Raise...70x10, 85x10, 90x10
P Row..........80x3, 95x3, 105x3




*5x5...*
Bench...............105x5
Squat...........170x1 Set
Reset Squat.........140x4
Calf Raise.........170x10
Reset Calf Raise...140x10


*Added...*

Dips.............BWx5
Curls............50x5
Skull Crushers...50x5


----------



## Mrs.V. (May 15, 2012)

*May 15, 2012...
Workout A
Heavy...*


*5x5 Ramped...*
Bench..............80x5, 90x5, 100x5, 110x5, 120x5
Squat.............90x5, 105x5, 120x5, 135x5, 150x5
Calf Raise...90x10, 105x10, 120x10, 135x10, 150x10
P Row...............65x5, 80x5, 95x5, 110x5, 125x5


Dips.........BWx5x5
Dragon Flags...5x15


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (May 15, 2012)

Mrs. V Killing it. What else is new?


----------



## Mrs.V. (May 16, 2012)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> Mrs. V Killing it. What else is new?



Wow...Thank you MG...


----------



## Mrs.V. (May 16, 2012)

*May 16, 2012
Cardio...*


Stair Stepper...1/2 hour
Glider..........1/2 hour


----------



## fatsopower (May 16, 2012)

happy to see a powerlifter doing cardio - I always get guff from my buddies cause I do cardio sometimes twice a day - I tell them that the days of making weight by stuffing your face with snickers are over - the healthier you are the better your lifts - back in the day the great Kaz would run stadium steps when nobody was looking.... anyhow, I have the feeling that I'm preaching to the choir here...... all I really wanted to say - happy to see a powerlifter doing cardio


----------



## Mrs.V. (May 20, 2012)

fatsopower said:


> happy to see a powerlifter doing cardio - I always get guff from my buddies cause I do cardio sometimes twice a day - I tell them that the days of making weight by stuffing your face with snickers are over - the healthier you are the better your lifts - back in the day the great Kaz would run stadium steps when nobody was looking.... anyhow, I have the feeling that I'm preaching to the choir here...... all I really wanted to say - happy to see a powerlifter doing cardio



ABSOLUTELY...Cardio is the part that WORKS most effectively for Powerlifting actually...


----------



## Mrs.V. (May 20, 2012)

*May 17, 2012
Workout B




Ramped 5x5...*
OHP......................55x5, 60x5, 65x5, 70x5, 75x5
Dead................115x5, 135x5, 155x5, 175x5, 195x5
Squat..............55x5, 60x5, 65x5, 70x5, 95x5, 95x5
Calf Raise...55x10, 60x10, 65x10, 70x10, 95x10, 95x10
Curls.........................................55x5x5
Skull Crusher..................................55x5x5
Shrugs...............95x5, 115x5, 135x5, 155x5, 175x5


Accidently used .V.'s numbers for my last two Squat's and Calf Raises...OH WELL...


----------



## Mrs.V. (May 20, 2012)

*May 19, 2012
Workout C




Ramped 5x5...*
Bench................55x5, 65x5, 75x5, 85x5, 95x5
Squat.............80x5, 90x5, 100x5, 110x5, 120x5
Calf Raise...80x10, 90x10, 100x10, 110x10, 120x10
P Row...............60x5, 70x5, 80x5, 90x5, 100x5
Lat Pulls............50x5, 55x5, 60x5, 65x5, 70x5
Dragon Flags.................................15x5


----------



## Mrs.V. (May 23, 2012)

*May 23, 2012...
Workout B


Ramped 5x5...*
OHP.........55x5, 60x5, 65x5, 70x5, 75x5, 80x5
Deadlift.....120x5, 135x5, 150x5, 165x5, 180x5
Squat.............55x5, 65x5, 75x5, 85x5, 95x5
Calf Raise...55x10, 65x10, 75x10, 85x10, 95x10


Curls...........45x5, 45x5, 45x5, 50x5, 55x5
Skull Crusher...45x5, 45x5, 45x5, 50x5, 55x5
Shrugs.....105x5, 120x5, 135x5, 150x5, 165x5


Ending of this contest...


Weight at close...147.4...


----------



## Mrs.V. (Jun 24, 2012)

Heart surgery on Tuesday morning...

Be back ASAP...


----------

